# Staggered vs V leafs



## GuyGalaxy (May 1, 2011)

I have 2 plants.  One was severely tested in its youth (first plant). It has staggered leafs.  My other (not so tested) has leafs that are directly across from each other as I have seen on most pics here.  Does it mean anything?


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it means she is mature and can go to budding...CONGRATS!! 

This is called alternating nodes, shows maturity, nothing to worry about. This is actually the sign you should be watching for to know when to go to budding!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2011)

Staggered nodes (called alternating nodes) means that the plant is sexually mature.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 1, 2011)

She staggered from the beginning.  She is only 14 inches tall?


----------



## v35b (May 1, 2011)

Did you grow from seeds, or cuttings?


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 1, 2011)

Bag seed


----------



## v35b (May 1, 2011)

hummm..got me.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 1, 2011)

Are the leaves on the lower branches staggered too?


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 1, 2011)

Every set. It initially started as just one huge 'oak leaf'  It is posted under Mutant Leaf first leaf.  The second started week later at right angle then all staggered.  It had a very ignorant grower (pre forum)to start.


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)

Just keep growing and watching, about all you can do! We'll all see what she does together??


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 2, 2011)

Nothing to worry about whatsoever, if you want to flower do it.

A sign of maturity, don`t flower before seeing alt nodes but the decision on flowering after is up to your grow space limits and personal choice.

Things like lighting. i.e if you`re using cfl`s you want to flower as short and early as possible due to the light penetration, or lack of when dealing with non-HID lighting.

The gals look good man, keep it up!
This should help...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 2, 2011)

From the ways you describe it, the plant is a mutant and it is hard to til just how or what it will grow til you grow it out and see. I would take a few clones just in case it is a true keeper pheno.


----------



## teddy d (May 6, 2011)

yeh sounds like a mutation to me. i grew a bag seed that had a mutation you can seei it if you go through my profile. 

some just grow strange not always a sign of maturity if its young and alternating. to bad ive only germed male bag seeds over and over when i first started. they are mostly male and have bad genetics. get some good seeds or a cutting.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 7, 2011)

I`m growing out one bag-seed with my crop, keeping an eye out for nanners but she`s looking good.

I`m not too sure what to expect although the bud she came in was killer

Probably pollinated by a Hermaphrodite, although maybe just a male that snuck some of his essence in there...Great stress resistance so far.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 14, 2011)

Going to flower tonite.  Got her sitting in the bloom nutes.  She has been going all white hairy the last week and is ready to go.  First flower for me.  Couldn't have gottin' here without you all.


----------

